# Smoking hard cheese?



## carson627 (Jul 28, 2010)

Can you smoke a hard cheese like parmesan?


----------



## squirrel (Jul 28, 2010)

Check out this link. I make some of my own cheeses and buy my supplies from this place. I like the pics of the cold smoking setups.

 http://cheesemakinghelp.blogspot.com/2010/05/smoking-your-cheese.html


----------



## carson627 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Squirrel!


----------



## meateater (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes you can smoke parmesan, I've done a few chunks and it was awesome.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 28, 2010)

Now smoked Parm sounds great to me. I bet it can be good too.


----------



## ak1 (Jul 28, 2010)

You can pretty much smoke any cheese.


----------



## carson627 (Jul 29, 2010)

Does it hold up to temps better than cheddar?  It's so blinking hot here that cheddar/mozarella would melt just sitting in a cold smoker.


----------



## squirrel (Jul 31, 2010)

It will sweat, but it does hold up better than mozz. Gosh, any cheese holds up better than mozz, I can look at wrong and it melts.


----------



## ak1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> It will sweat, but it does hold up better than mozz. Gosh, any cheese holds up better than mozz, I can look at wrong and it melts.


Squirrel, I'm sure if you looked at me, I would melt as well!


----------



## squirrel (Jul 31, 2010)

Awww, that is so sweet! AK1!


----------



## carson627 (Aug 5, 2010)

I just pulled a wedge of parmesan smoked with cherry using my new a-maze-n smoker.  Delicious!!!  I'll let it rest for a week or so (I have to go out of town or it wouldn't last!)   :)


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 5, 2010)

Dont forget the pics - I am gatherin a group of cheeses for a smoke in the next couple of weeks

Parmesan

Fresh Mozarella

Pepper Jack

Mozarella

Monterey Jack

Cheddar

are on the list so far -

If I can find some affordable reggiano will add that too


----------



## dale5351 (Aug 5, 2010)

I've got cheese blocks in the frig waiting for the temperatures to go down here.  We've had two weeks of 95-100 F outside during the day, and hardly lower than 80F at night.

I have a variety of sawdust to use in my A-Maze-N smoker, and will have to restrain myself from putting all the cheese on at once so that I can test them each out.  Got Oak wine barrel, oak whiskey barrel, peach, hickory and maple.    Can't wait, but I think that these temps are too high -- even with ice blocks.


----------

